# electric net goat fence



## Shadow Oak farm (Feb 15, 2013)

Thinking about using 40inch. Electric net goat fence and wanted to know if anyone had any experince with keeping goats contained with it?? Also what kind of fence charger would be best? I'm only fencing in 160ft. A small run on my property, seperate from my main field. Will this fence be suficent enogh to contain  pygmy gotas, 2 does to be specific. Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Tapsmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I have kept my Nigerian Dwarf's behind it for 2 years.  Now my horse is also in it.  It works very well.  We are still clearing pasture and finishing our barn so it will not be our permanent fencing.  However it has been functioning as such for almost 2 years.  The goats respect it however, they are well aware of when it is off and will go through it then.  We got ours from Premier abd bought the Kube charger they recommended.


----------



## bjjohns (Feb 16, 2013)

Keep in mind that it takes quite a bit more fence charger to keep electronet (or its generic equivalents) charged properly. There is a great guide here :http://www.premier1supplies.com/pages/energizers/comparison_chart.html?segment_id=2&use_id=1 . You have to use the scroll bars to see the data on nets.


----------



## Shadow Oak farm (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, though I just found out its only 3 feet high and now I don't know if that'll be tall enough??


----------



## Tapsmom (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, My 4 Nigerian Dwarfs and 1 15.2 hand horse stay inside mine   The fence came down one day in a spot.  My family came home to 4 goats on the swingset and my horse standing behind the fence on the ground.  He could hear the charger clicking and didn't want to chance it lol.  He will, however, jump the fence if it is not on! (The horse not the goats)


----------



## julieq (Feb 28, 2013)

This is all great to know.  I've been looking at those in case we ever want to do a day time pasture area out back for our ND's.  Couldn't do it at night as the coyotes would jump right over it.  

Are any of you using solar chargers, or just regular fence chargers?


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I use a plug in fence charger.  I have spoken to a few people that use the solar and they just don't have the jolt to deter predators.


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 12, 2013)

Electric Netting can be erected in minutes with no elaborate list of materials or special tools needed. Its simple, lightweight design allows the netting to be moved and set up repeatedly, making for almost instant pastures and enclosures. And most importantly, an electric net fence protects precious livestock, produce and even pets from predators and pests.

The posts are anchored in the soil with steel spikes. The posts also feature split-tops that allow easy adjustment or replacement of the posts and can be tapped lightly with a hammer when working in hard soils. Once the posts are stepped in, all thats left to do is tie the end posts together and add electricity.


----------



## CritterZone (Mar 14, 2013)

We used the 40" netting with a solar charger to fence in our sheep and keep them separate from the horses (it is temporary, day fencing).  The elk ran through it one day and knocked down a corner, but the sheep and horses stayed where they belonged.  The large solar charger (we have a gallagher S17) we use is plenty to keep the animals off the fence.  The important thing to remember is to make sure it is properly grounded, or you will not get the full effect.  And, dry ground does not conduct as well as wet.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 16, 2013)

Net fencing wouldn't keep my Spanish goats contained. Some of them are like deer. I guess it would be good for making a weaning lot for full size goats kids. My full sized goats require 5 ft. Woven wire with a strand of electric at the very top and another at 6 in off the ground. The billy lot has a 3rd strand half way up the fence.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Apr 2, 2013)

We are thinking of getting some portable electric fencing for our goats as well.  It would only be used in the Summer and during the daytime.  Our hope is that we could have the goats browse down different parts of our property.  I'm worried about the dry ground issue.  I live in the Colorado Rockies and it does get very dry in the Summer.  How dry is too dry?  Is there a work-around for that problem?  Thanks!


----------



## Marcella (Apr 5, 2013)

Would anyone trust this to keep dogs that are always around out? Does it tend to have a lot of drooping issues?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 6, 2013)

The solution to dry conditions is to keep the ground rods wet.   I used to take containers of water to "drip" slowly on my ground rods.  Just pouring water on the ground rods will result in wet surface area not soaked deep into the ground where it is needed.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking to set up some electric netting in my forrest. Has anyone done that successfully? I want to have my non-milking goats clear the brush in the woods behind the pasture. If this works then I would keep more goats at a time.


----------

